# My lean ripped cut mission



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

This is what i shall be doing in the whole of April.

Sunday:Wide grip chins

Bentover rows

Close grip pulldowns

Deads

Standing db curls

Concentration curls

Underhand pull ups

20 mins skipping

Monday @ 6,30am: 15 mins skipping, 15 mins abs, 30 mins swimming

Then 12pm: 30 mins skipping

Tuesday: same as above

Wednesday same as above or off day

Thursdayec dec

incline bench press

Press machine

Incline flies

Dips

Close grip bench

Skipping at 12 for 30 mins

[email protected] 6:30am:15 mins skipping, 15 mins abs, 30 mins swimming

Saturday off

Sunday: squats

Leg press

Calf raises

Mili press

Front and side lat raises

Facepulls and upright rows

15 mins skip

And so on for the whole month, if this dont get my abs out then i give up.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you wanna get some of that 60% myprotein dude..

you`ll be ripped to fcuk in no time..

do you deads first and dont train your bi`s before pullups.

btw can you do a muscle up?

like a chin but an overhand grip and ending up with you waist above the bar


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Is gonna be a tough month but i WILL do it. Im 3/4 there anyhow


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> you wanna get some of that 60% myprotein dude..
> 
> you`ll be ripped to fcuk in no time..
> 
> ...


If he can he should join a circus..lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I normally do deads 1st cal so ill change it back to 1st again. So underhand pullups will be my 1st exercise before bicep routine. And as for muscle up thing, that sounds well ard, im sure i tried before and didnt budge lol. Damn ive just orderd extreme stuff now, so myprotein will get me my abs cal 

Seriously tho cal, skipping is fooking good man, i nearly passed out today lol.

Good plan for the month tho i think.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Cant make my mind up : 6-8 rep or 15 reps


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

when i`m not injurred i skip..

i can do 100 skips in less than a min, minute off, for 10 sets.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I want to learn to skip like the boxers cause at the mo im skipping like a pansy, well more like jumping lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol ive got a vid of me skipping somewhere..

i`m pretty quick lol

hurts like a fooker when you fcuk up and catch your shins tho


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

If u find it cal put it on here. Can you do the boxers skip.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i can do the heel/toe skip if thats what you mean but i basically stay on my toes..

i`m doing a search now for it but you know what its like with vids they all look the same as a thumbnail..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i can do the heel/toe skip if thats what you mean but i basically stay on my toes..

i`m doing a search now for it but you know what its like with vids they all look the same as a thumbnail..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

nah soz dude cant find it..

it was all a bit muscle worshipesque the way me nads were jumping around anyway lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Try and find it cal if you can. Didnt think it would be this hard. Dont get me

Wrong tho, i can skip but i wanna skip how the boxers do it, it looks more better. Gotta start somewhere!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

No worries cal


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

[email protected]

are you having fun hiding behind your keyboard?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you havent contributed to this thread at all dude..

and for mentioning my missus your fcuking banned.

you cnut.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

just had an email from mask..

very nice of him to click on my site to find my business email..

slightly creepy tho.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Haha bye mask, he use to email one of the girls on here, cant remember which girl now. She pm me before and said mask was asking things about hes business....i dunno......they come n go.. Back 2 bed lol fookin 5:20


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

The girl was flex appeal, he was asking her about a hair salon or summink.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

the dude is unbeleivably 56 and like an unflushable turd...

i`ve never wanted to be one of those mods that reaches for the ban button just cos of a few childish words..

but i think he just wanted some ass...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i think theyre both good options.

play it by ear and increase skipping time if necessary.

try the routine i outlined above..

yeah i mightve responded to some of his gibes but i cant be arsed to go thru someones post and deal with each comment..

i dint understand half of them cos my brain is addled from drugs...


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Well i was doing plenty of incline walking and not really noticing much difference. 30-45 mins of walking and not even breaking a sweat. Try skipping for 15 mins and you will bloody feel it. I read you will burn more calories doing skipping cause your basically jumping up and down non stop, i would defo reccomend it over incline walking.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I just basically skip for 15-20 mins. Obviously not non stop lol. So far i can only last 15-20 and i wanna go sleep


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Let me how you get on after mate, cause this kills me much more than doing cardio on machines.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

wow skipping sounds like way forward for me.. roll on summer (H)


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

also, another note - heavy bag is great cardio too.. dripping sweat within 10 mins. Im no pro boxer, i just nok the shyt out of it, jabs hooks and uppercuts, never done it with boxing mitts, even though i do have them, just used to do it with my training gloves...

Saying that, besides warm ups, ive not done cardio for months!! I figure ill start when i quit smoking (soon), till then no point cardio if im smoking..


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

where do i find a skipping instructor like this


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

quality educational "find" on the art of skipping that...


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

20 mins skip and 30 mins swim. Same again tomorrow @ 6:30am. I can honestly say after less than a week skipping i can no do it properly. Toe to toe, hopping on 1 foot, double under, knees up. Fcking easy


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I wont update everyday, but i have been skipping and swimming every weekday morning @ 6:30. Now im going back to do chest, triceps and skipping.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

ordering skipping ropes off ebay meself!! Thanks for the idea


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

In my opinion nothing can touch skipping and swimming. 5 mins of skipping and you feel it mate.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

All this skipping is making my left shin hurt. But im a warrior and nothing will stop me. Im even getting lashes on my arm


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

jakal2001 said:


> ordering skipping ropes off ebay meself!! Thanks for the idea


I'm getting mine out of the cupboard too


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Good on ya mate, im giving it a rest on skipping a few days cause its making my shins sore cause im doing it alot


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I gave skipping a miss today cause my shins are both sore so i did weighted crunches,core and swimming. As i was leaving the gym, a bird called called me over, she asked me how old i was and if im training for anything. I said im 35 and i train for myself. She thought i was 25  then she said i look VERY FIT AND HEALTHY. Plus she thought i was a PT lol, this is what i train for, FITNESS, HEALTHY AND YOUNG LOOKING. I reckon she realy knew who i was -LONDON1976


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

did you get her phone number? don't let us down mate go for it

any one has ant tips to not ruin the carpet while skipping?


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

akalatengo said:


> any one has ant tips to not ruin the carpet while skipping?


skip outside? :high5:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

She was past her sell by date lol.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ahh now we`re getting to the truth..

a little old lady came on to you and from that you arrived at this...

" a bird called called me over, she asked me how old i was and if im training for anything. I said im 35 and i train for myself. She thought i was 25 then she said i look VERY FIT AND HEALTHY. Plus she thought i was a PT lol, this is what i train for, FITNESS, HEALTHY AND YOUNG LOOKING. I reckon she realy knew who i was -LONDON1976 "










i think she`s giving you "fcuk me eyes" dude...

get in!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

mask said:


> I never hide especialy from scrawny little boy's.
> 
> Shame on you boy.


Cal aint scrawny :axe:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thanks man...

think the dudes a muscleworshipper..


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Omg ron, thats her lol, not that old, maybe 40ish and a minger.

Tried skipping again this morning but lasted 5 mins. Both my shins are sore so gonna have a rest on skipping. So dud 30 mins abs and 60 mins swim.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thought it was about time i added a few new pix, Defo feeling and looking much leaner than ever.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

and another


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

good progress mate your abs are more visible


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Good work mate, realy paying off now. 60 mins of swimming is good going, how many lengths you getting in


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I normally do 30 mins, i dont count the lenghts, i just for 30 mins. Im defo getting there (at last) its a 25 metre pool.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

30 mins abs and 30 mins swim, 27 lengths. Ive gone from 160 to 158lbs since my mission


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

London1976 said:


> 30 mins abs and 30 mins swim, 27 lengths. Ive gone from 160 to 158lbs since my mission


i thought that you're no longer concerned with weights, just form?

so why still this obsession with your weight?

surely you should be concentrating on other results ... such as how you look

and you're definately making good progress

i thought you wanted to be lean and ripped ... not just loose weight

we could all do that by not eating correctly ... with the result of losing muscle too though

keep going, but try not to weigh yourself everyday?

enjoying the log :clap2:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm not obsessed with my weight Ron. When I said I'm not botherd about weight I meant weights as lifting heavy all the time. *You should know by now I'm not a bodybuilder, although I eat very clean. *All I care about now is getting my middle and lower abs fully out. *For me to achieve this I must lose a few pounds and lose bodyfat. *I train cause it's my hobby Ron. *I'm more into health and fitness side of the game. * * I've been thinking alot mate, I was a stupid taking the t bullets and I will never again take anything similar. *Yes before I admit I wanted bigger muscles while trying to stay lean as poss 24/7 but it's very hard to do both. *So I'm sticking to the lean side more than getting big muscles. *I'm more smaller than bigger so I might as well aim towards getting that tighter look. *I know I won't be ripped but as long as I lose bodyfat for my abs then that's my mission complete. But of course I will still be training. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Im a 30 waist mate but i buy 32 jeans cause i like them baggy. Chest is 41, arms nearly 15


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Some much better pictures. Done my bodyfat % and its 10%


----------



## fuzzybadfoot (Aug 21, 2015)

why do you regret taking the t-bullets london?.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Because i want to stay natural mate.


----------



## fuzzybadfoot (Aug 21, 2015)

fair play mate.You tried a boxers routine?lots of road work and circuit training,used to make me wanna puke after every session.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

How does it go mate ??


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

andy james said:


> why do you regret taking the t-bullets london?.


I really do not wanna slag off bullets and I'm all for people trying things for themselves

But my 2 cycles of bullets left me bloated, 14lbs heavier, little strength and size gains and the runs!

Just my personal experience, probably just my bodies reaction, but I personally won't be trying them a third time 

Everyone else seem to only have good things to say about them


----------



## fuzzybadfoot (Aug 21, 2015)

basic circuit training is 9 or 10 exercises like squats,burpees,press ups,sit ups,star jumps,laps,punching,steps,skipping.whatever you find hurts the most.do one minute full on per exercise and 30 sec break inbetween with 2 min break after each circuit.do about 3 circuits.try it for a few weeks then swap some of the exercises.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Also it flares up my gyno


----------



## fuzzybadfoot (Aug 21, 2015)

at least you gave them a fair go though.if something doesnt work for you theres no point doing it.im the same with creatine,it seems to work for everyone else but i honestly cant tell any difference and ive tried most versions.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

and yet i really rate creatine

have you tried CEE (creatine ethyl ester)?

big controversy here, but i like it!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I agree with andy I can't notice the difference on creatine?

Everyone is different though. How's those abs coming along london?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Getting there, look at my latest pics on page 6


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye looking good mate. I'm going to neesd to start cutting up in a min as the summer months are approaching.


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

london did you think about a kinect the fighting uncaged is a powerful cardio session even 2 rounds

i've gone from 33"waist to 30" in less than a month using kinect and enjoyed it somehow only lost a k or 2 as bordering round 72-73k which i wasn't much heavier before the guts gone tho


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ye looking good mate keep up the good work.


----------

